# Australian Citizenship



## ar.malik (Dec 8, 2008)

Can any body specifically elaborate the citizenship requirement in Australia for the people who obtain their PR on or after 1st July, 2007?

Did they mean to live physically in Australia for FOUR years before applying for citizenship?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Check out "Residence Requirements"... Step 1: Am I eligible? – General eligibility

_People who became permanent residents on or after 1 July 2007 must have been lawfully resident in Australia for four years immediately before applying including:

12 months as a permanent resident
and
absences from Australia of no more than 12 months, including no more than three months in the 12 months before applying.

If people became permanent residents before 1 July 2007 and apply before 30 June 2010, they must have been physically present in Australia as a permanent resident for a total of two years in the five years before applying, including one year in the two years before applying._

Dolly


----------



## ar.malik (Dec 8, 2008)

It is what u copied and pasted from DIAC website.

I already know that but i want its elaboration as it is bit confusing whether to stay physically four years in Australia or become eligible for citizenship after the 4 year time(a man live or not during that 4 years)



Dolly said:


> Check out "Residence Requirements"... Step 1: Am I eligible? – General eligibility
> 
> _People who became permanent residents on or after 1 July 2007 must have been lawfully resident in Australia for four years immediately before applying including:
> 
> ...


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

This is my opinion only (and I would say that you check with an agent)

My interpretation is that if you are granted a visa after July 2007 then the earliest you can apply is 2011 (_must have been lawfully resident in Australia for four years immediately before applying including_).

_12 months as a permanent resident _ is I'm assuming covering people who are here on a temporary residency visa, so that you must have held PR for at least 12 months. 

_absences from Australia of no more than 12 months, including no more than three months in the 12 months before applying _ to me means that you must have been in the country at least 3 years overall and been in the country 8 months before applying. 

As I said that is my interpretation and I'm not an expert. 

What does everyone else think?

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

I thought that's what I said.....

In our case, we got our visa in 2008 (March), our initial entry was in September 2008 so as we had initial entry after July 2007 we have to wait 4 years not 2. 

Our 4 years start ticking from September 2008 (taking us to September 2012). Any overseas trips in that 4 years will be added on to that date of September 2012 - as you have to have 4 years cumulative not consecutive residence.

Dolly


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Quite simple, it's 4 yrs from the time you are resident in Australia as PR and adding time you are outside of Australia (so net 4 yrs). No single absence > 12 months.

So let's say you get you PR on Oct 1,2007
Every year from that date you take 1 month to go on Holidays and you leave Australia for each Holiday.

So in four years that is 4 months outside of AU.

4 yrs + 4 months = Oct 2011 + 4 months = Feb 1, 2012 is your first date to be eligible to apply for Citizenship. You can however take the Citizenship test any time before that (i.e. 6 months before).

Now you get your citizenship only after attending a Citizenship ceremony. That can be anywhere from 3-6 months after applying for Citizenship and is dependent on your local Council.

So let's say it's 6 months after. Feb 1,2012+6 months: ~ Sept. 2012

****
Note if you were resident in AU on a temp visa (i.e. 457) then the time you lived in AU as the temp resident also counts towards the 4 yrs requirement. 

In the old rule (2 yr rule before July 1,2007) your time as Temp resident did NOT count towards the requirement.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

amaslam said:


> Quite simple, it's 4 yrs from the time you are given PR


I'm pretty certain the clock starts ticking on your first date of entry, not when you receive your PR - my interpretation of the statement "_must have been lawfully resident in Australia for four years immediately before applying_". Therefore, if someone got PR in Jan 08 and didn't emigrate until October 08 they wouldn't have been 'lawfully resident in Australia" until October.

Hopefully one of the agents on here can clarify.

Dolly

PS just done some investigating and found this statement in the Residence Requirements Calculator "_if you were granted a migrant visa offshore, your permanent residence date is your date of first arrival on this visa_".


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Dolly said:


> I'm pretty certain the clock starts ticking on your first date of entry, not when you receive your PR - my interpretation of the statement "_must have been lawfully resident in Australia for four years immediately before applying_". Therefore, if someone got PR in Jan 08 and didn't emigrate until October 08 they wouldn't have been 'lawfully resident in Australia" until October.
> 
> Hopefully one of the agents on here can clarify.
> 
> ...


But is your first arrival when you validate your visa or when you arrive on your visa to stay? 

That will be a big difference for us since we validated the visa years before we actually came over, and then we came over in Feb 2007 to buy the house but didn't move until July 19th 2007. 

I'm assuming that we fall in the 2 year rule since PR was granted and validated before July1st 2007 but I won't know until we apply in July...

As you say Dolly if an agent could clarify that would help....

Regards,
Karen


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Okay I just rang the department to clarify the PR date and this is what I've been told...

The PR date is the date that you first enter Australia on that PR visa.
So in our case the PR visa was granted in 2004 and we validated in 2005 so our start date for the visa is 2005. 

Any time that we've spent in Australia investigating / buying the house counts towards the time spent in Oz. 

The time requirement for staying in Oz does not have to be in one lump.

So for us we spent a month in Oz in 2005 and in Feb 2007 before our move in July 2007. 

The person I spoke to confirmed that we fall in to the 2 year category rule because of our first arrival on our visa.

I tried the calculator at:
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/citz/startIntervalCalc.do

but unless you are clear about the dates then it doesn't really help. 

I called Australian citizenship: 131 880 for clarification.

Hope that clarifies things for some situations.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## ar.malik (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for the information provided....



amaslam said:


> Quite simple, it's 4 yrs from the time you are resident in Australia as PR and adding time you are outside of Australia (so net 4 yrs). No single absence > 12 months.
> 
> So let's say you get you PR on Oct 1,2007
> Every year from that date you take 1 month to go on Holidays and you leave Australia for each Holiday.
> ...


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for checking that out Karen.......for once I was right 

Dolly


----------



## methuselah (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm pretty incensed at the reason for this decision which is apparently that the longer you wait in Oz before you become a citizen, the less chance there is of you falling in with a terrorist organisation, and it will allow you 'time to get a job, make some mates and go to the pub'!!! So said the former minister for immigration, John Cobb. How patronising. For a start if I wanted to fall in with a terrorist organisation I wouldn't wait four years to do so. Plus I already have a full time job, have lots of 'mates' but I don't feel the need to go to the pub. I'm British and this country's more British than Britain is! But still I have to wait four years. I got my PR in May 2007 but couldn't make my first entry into Oz till August 2007 as I had a house to sell. Yet my sister has already applied even though she came out only 2 weeks before us - they could come out for a visit earlier in the year, for just one week, so they fall into the 2 year category.

So bloody unfair. And an extremely poor rationale for the change. So poor in fact that it must be an embarrassment for the government to admit to it, since I have for a long while been emailing various departments to find out the reason for the change. No-one ever replied. Only by chance did I find the answer by a Google search.


----------



## huskyfan (Jan 14, 2011)

> Originally Posted by Dolly
> I thought that's what I said.....
> 
> In our case, we got our visa in 2008 (March), our initial entry was in September 2008 so as we had initial entry after July 2007 we have to wait 4 years not 2.
> ...


I don't believe this last statement is technically correct.

According to the text of the Australian Citizenship Act 2007, you must be present in Australia for the four-year period immediately before you apply



> General residence requirement
> (1) Subject to this section, for the purposes of section 21 a person satisfies the general residence requirement if:
> 
> (a) the person was present in Australia for the period of 4 years immediately before the day the person made the application


However, if you are absent for any portion of that four-year period, for up to a cumulative total of 12 months, you are considered to be in Australia for the entire period of the absence.



> Overseas absences
> 
> (1A) If:
> 
> ...


As a result, if it has been four years since you first 'landed' after receiving your PR visa, and you have been in Australia for at least three of those years (whether or not they are consecutive), you qualify for citizenship since you have legally been 'in Australia' for the entire period under the Citizenship Act. 

Thus, in Dolly's case, as long as she hasn't been absent from Australia for more than 12 months between September 2008 and September 2012, she can apply in September 2012 since she has been "in Australia" for that entire period.


----------



## methuselah (Nov 9, 2009)

*Citizenship.*

What really hacks me off about all this is that Australia is more British than Britain! Why do British people need to take 4 years to 'settle in' - in the words of the Immigration Minister to 'get a job, make some mates and go down the pub'. How patronising.

We missed the date by a few weeks because we needed to sell our house before we could make our first entry. We got our PR in May 2007, came here in August 2007 but have to wait till August 2011 before we can be considered to be suitable citizens. But they are happy to have us look after their sick and take our taxes. My sister got her citizenship after just 2 years although she arrived here only _2 weeks_ before we did. Same month, August 2007. Difference being that she was able to make her first visit (a week's holiday) _prior to_ 1st July 2007. So yes, we were not pleased. Anyway just as well because we don't really like it here and are coming home next week, at long last. They can keep their citizenship. But it's the principle of the thing that makes us so angry - not being deemed worthy of citizenship after 2 years because we couldn't actually get here till after the 1st July, even though we already had our PR. What bizarre criteria! We wrote to DIAC but they would not free up the red tape. Anyway, it doesn't matter now and we can't wait to get home.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi methuselah, 

I rang DIAC and was told that it was taken from the time the PR was granted and not when you landed. We landed here 19th July 2007 and only had to be here 2 years before taking our citizenship (which we did last year). 

I think it may depend on where you live in Australia because where we live it's certainly not 'more British than Britain'.

Hope you enjoy life back home. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## methuselah (Nov 9, 2009)

*Citizenship.*

[Hi Karen,

Well they seem to be saying different things to different people! When we did their online 'are you eligible' thing we were eligible. Then we started an application & were told that because our first entry into Australia was after 1st July 2007 we had to wait 4 years. We complained in writing saying that was a mere technicality because we had got our PR in the May, but they wrote back and stuck by their decision. That's why my sister got hers after two years, because she had a week's holiday here & got their passports stamped before 1st July.

It's like being told no, we're not suitable citizens after two years but we will be in four! No, they can keep it.

Where are you in Oz? We're in Perth and it is home from home, the lifestyle is the same but in more pleasant surroundings and with hotter (though not better) weather.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Well we were confused which is why I rang them. Since you're going back I guess it doesn't really matter. I've no real idea why they changed the rulings since we need migrants here. 

We're down South in South Australia (Limestone Coast) and we love it. Nothing like the UK we left behind


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I think the change was done to bring the AU Citizenship time period in line with most other countries. Before it was 2 yrs as PR and most countries have 4 or 5 yr periods as PR before granting Citizenship. I think at that time they also introduced the Citizenship test as well (I am not sure about this point but it sounds right). 

There was a transition law in place that covered the time period between the introduction of the law and July 2007.



kaz101 said:


> I've no real idea why they changed the rulings since we need migrants here.
> 
> We're down South in South Australia (Limestone Coast) and we love it. Nothing like the UK we left behind


----------



## aucitizen (Mar 6, 2011)

*AU residency requirement - student visa?*

hi everybody

I came to Australia on a student visa, then changed to 457 visa and now I have my PR; I was wondering if my time here as a student will count in the 4 year residence requirement? I never left the country and applied to all visas onshore. If so, then I will be eligible to apply for citizenship tomorrow.
Also the application fee is $260 for the general conferral form 1300t?


----------



## CrEsT (Sep 1, 2010)

Same question... does the time under a student visa count towards the 4 year period?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes it does. This change happened in 2007, before July 2007 time spent a temp visa (Student, 457, etc) did NOT count towards the Citizenship residency requirement (only time after becoming a PR). 

However in July 2007 the residency period increased from 2 yr to 4 yrs and time on a temp visa was counted for the residency requirement. 



CrEsT said:


> Same question... does the time under a student visa count towards the 4 year period?


----------



## CrEsT (Sep 1, 2010)

Great info, thanks a lot.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm not sure - have you tried the citizenship wizard to see what that says?
Australian Citizenship Wizard

Regards,
Karen


----------



## pr2jd2b (May 9, 2010)

*is it worth it ?*

Just remember:
if you eventually become an Australian Citizen don't expect any rewards :


Must vote at Election time, penalty for not voting : $250

Also remember: Australia does NOT have a Bill of Rights, this means you cannot challenge any Laws. -Like-it or lump-it

You MUST be an Australian Citizen to work as a Public Servant (so much for Anti-Discrimination Laws)

If the neighbours don't like you (most Australians I have known) and you are building a house on your own land, all they have to do is call the Local Council and you will be told that you are affecting their "amenities" and you must leave the land[/LIST}


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Reward: no more visas to live or stay in Australia.

Voting: It's not 250 first time, more like 40, so what? many countries have compulsory voting.

Rights: Many countries don't have a bill of rights and are still freer than those that do 

Work in public service: Wrong, you must be an AU Citizen to work for Federal government, for State and Council government jobs you can be a PR. 

Leave the Land: They can't force you to leave the land if you own it. They CAN make you change any plans you have for it. And thats part of every development application regardless of whether you're a Citizen or not.



pr2jd2b said:


> Just remember:
> if you eventually become an Australian Citizen don't expect any rewards :
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pr2jd2b (May 9, 2010)

ok, thanks for enlightening me


----------



## anne_9 (May 23, 2011)

Hi guys, I have a question. What happens if you exceed the 12 months stay outside of Australia in 4 years? Can you sort of make up for it somehow? Thanks!!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, you need to just stay longer before you are eligible for your Citizenship.

So let's say you stayed out 15 months in the last 5 yrs, so discard the time in AU for the first year, stay an extra year and then apply for Citizenship.

The main tricky part is really the last year. Periods before that you add up to build up your 4 yr total. 

Read again at the Citizenship website. 

The way I would do it in 5 yrs.

Yr 1: 10 months in, 2 month holiday outside AU
Yr 2: 11 months in, 1 month holiday outside AU
Yr 3: 11 months in, 1 month holiday outside AU
Yr 4: 12 months in, no holiday outside AU
Total so far: 10+11+11+12=44 months, need 4 more, but let's round up to 5 to be safe.
Yr 5: 5 months in, apply for Citizenship, go for a holiday outside AU if you want.

So that's 4 months outside AU in 5 yrs. Still OK

Why not post your timings and can reply again with a plan. 


anne_9 said:


> Hi guys, I have a question. What happens if you exceed the 12 months stay outside of Australia in 4 years? Can you sort of make up for it somehow? Thanks!!


----------



## anne_9 (May 23, 2011)

Thanks amaslam. That was helpful. However, what if let's say I stayed as a student visa for 3 years in Australia, then went back home for about a year after studies, then come back to Aus using PR status. Will the 3 yrs as a student visa holder count towards residency requirement even if there is a gap of a year without a valid aus visa (since I am outside awaiting PR)?




amaslam said:


> Yes, you need to just stay longer before you are eligible for your Citizenship.
> 
> So let's say you stayed out 15 months in the last 5 yrs, so discard the time in AU for the first year, stay an extra year and then apply for Citizenship.
> 
> ...


----------



## jamesguess2 (Oct 23, 2011)

*special residence requirement for australian citizenship*

I have a permanent resident visa issue in Dec 2007. I lived in Australia for 16 months including 4 months in last one year. Can I apply for citizenship on basis of special residence criteria as I was working with Air India because of which I was sent to India and I couldnt live in Australia for 4 years?


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

No, their was a cut off date sometime last year that people could use the old rules, but they still had to meet the residence requirements!


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

jamesguess2 said:


> I have a permanent resident visa issue in Dec 2007. I lived in Australia for 16 months including 4 months in last one year. Can I apply for citizenship on basis of special residence criteria as I was working with Air India because of which I was sent to India and I couldnt live in Australia for 4 years?


There are variations to the residency requirement under certain circumtances. 
Australian Citizenship – Variation to the residence requirement

See "Special residence requirement"
_To be eligible for the special residence requirement, you will need to provide additional documents with your application. Your application may be lodged and decided while you are overseas.
- If you have been engaged in work as a ship or *aircraft crew member*, or work on a resources or sea installation, for a total of 2 in the past 4 years, that required you to travel outside Australia,* the following special residence requirement may apply to you.*
Requirement: You must have held a valid Australian visa for 4 years, immediately before applying, including one year as a permanent resident immediately before applying.
_
*You must also have been living in Australia for a total of 16 months (480 days) during the 4 years before you apply, with at least 4 months (120 days) of that time in the year immediately before your application.
*


----------



## jamesguess2 (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks Sarah, do you think that I can apply under this special residence requirement? As I said earlier I was working as a aircraft crew member with an Indian airline which means that it was not an Australian employer. So, will that be ok? I do meet the requirements of 16 months and 4 months. Also, if in case the application is rejected, can I reapply for citizenship later in future?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi James:

This will depend on if you were settled and based out of Australia at the time. For example if you were renting a unit in AU and paying bills/taxes in AU and when you returned and had off time from your flights you were mostly living in AU then I think you can consider that as 'in AU' time. However if you were instead based out of India and had not really settled in AU then I don't think the time could count. 





jamesguess2 said:


> Thanks Sarah, do you think that I can apply under this special residence requirement? As I said earlier I was working as a aircraft crew member with an Indian airline which means that it was not an Australian employer. So, will that be ok? I do meet the requirements of 16 months and 4 months. Also, if in case the application is rejected, can I reapply for citizenship later in future?


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

I think this is what needs to be upheld:
_You must also have been living in Australia for a total of 16 months (480 days) during the 4 years before you apply, with at least 4 months (120 days) of that time in the year immediately before your application.
_

If that is true for you, I think you are eligible. But since you've been away for a while you also need to live in Australia for 4 months the year in which you apply.
It's up to you to see whether you meet this requirement: were you living in Australia for at least 16 months in the last four years? Can you live another 4 months here before you apply?


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

*Air India---CC??*



jamesguess2 said:


> Thanks Sarah, do you think that I can apply under this special residence requirement? As I said earlier I was working as a aircraft crew member with an Indian airline which means that it was not an Australian employer. So, will that be ok? I do meet the requirements of 16 months and 4 months. Also, if in case the application is rejected, can I reapply for citizenship later in future?


Hi James,

Air India? CC? Really? Small world after all. Which Batch? And how the hell were you in OZ? AI is still planning to start flights to OZ right? Earlier during my dad's time they did have flights to Perth though. But they planned to start Sydney and it stopped. And after 20 yrs they wanted to start again to Sydney and the Airline went almost bankrupt. Good old Air India....could always screw up even the most straight forward things but hey it put food on the table for my family for 25 years so wont be too critical of it.

Warm Regards,

DS


----------



## Shura (Aug 10, 2012)

The Australian citizenship test was introduced in 2007. A friend of mine in Canada said that he had to pass a citizenship test too, and the PR residency requirement is 3 years over there. Australia should have made it 3 years too, 4 years is a bit long! I used this training program to help me out pass the test: Australian citizenship test. I want to recommend it. Good luck!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Shura said:


> The Australian citizenship test was introduced in 2007. A friend of mine in Canada said that he had to pass a citizenship test too, and the PR residency requirement is 3 years over there. Australia should have made it 3 years too, 4 years is a bit long!


It used to be less when we did our citizenship test and it was only increased a few years ago. You get a free booklet when you apply for your citizenship and everything you need is in there. We didn't need to pay for anything else so I would read through the booklet first before deciding to pay for anything. 

Cheers,
Karen


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Shura said:


> The Australian citizenship test was introduced in 2007. A friend of mine in Canada said that he had to pass a citizenship test too, and the PR residency requirement is 3 years over there. Australia should have made it 3 years too, 4 years is a bit long! I used this training program to help me out pass the test: Australian citizenship test. I want to recommend it. Good luck!


In fact, Canada is 2 years. If you reipside in Canada for 2 out of 3 yrs or 3 out of 4 yrs, you get your c'ship.


----------



## US2OZ (Nov 7, 2012)

In my case, I applied for PR in Jan 2006. For some reason DIAC and other departments took 18 months to process my PR. I got PR on 1 Aug 2007. 

So my question is: Because DIAC took 19 months to process my PR case, it put me under new citizenship law, for no fault of mine. 

Shouldn't laws get enforced based on action of an individual and not that of government. For eg: shouldn't the law be based off on "the day one applied for PR" and not the day when "DIAC approved PR"? 

Is this how it works here - (because of no bill of rights?) - is there no appeal process.?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2012)

That is daft because we would all be applying for citizenship all over if we made applications even if we did not intend to live there! The law is the law and must be complied with, no appeal because there is nothing to appeal if you do not meet the criteria set in Law. Were you already living in Australia before you were granted PR? Because time on any visa can count to part of the residence requirement.


----------



## US2OZ (Nov 7, 2012)

Thnx Shel: No, I wasn't living in Australia before being granted PR.

I agree with law being law, but laws have to be reasonable.

For eg: Look at one the newer laws. Mr Chris Bowen's latest changes is dependent on the "*Nomination lodgement Date*", not the Nomination *approval* date. It's fair, and ethical.

But for Citizenship, some PR applications filed in Jan'2006 took 6 month to approve, few took 12 months, and handful took 16,17,18,19 months .. etc .. These approval times were based on the *DIAC-workload*. So, why was the "law' based on something which government controls.

Its analogous to a professor saying to his student that: even though you submitted your assignment at 3 PM, "I" was "*not able*" to read your assignment before 6PM, hence you are considered "*Late*". 

And Student would have to comply with Professor's wishes, because that's the "*LAW*" - the law which was created at 5:00 PM, *2 hours after* student submitted his assignment. And this is fair?? If yes, then is it fair because most people are not getting affected by it or is it because govt has "my way' or the "highway" attitude.

And If this was fair, then why are all laws since been dependent on *lodgement *date. Food for thought.


----------



## caraloft (Dec 15, 2012)

*Class action for kiwi's living in Australia*

Class action being sort for equal rights for kiwi's living permanently in Australia:
October 2012:
w_w_w dot specialcategoryvisa_dot_com/subclass444/Special Category Visa - Subclass444


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2012)

Its not going to happen! What Kiwis get is a recipricol agreement so NZ has to change policy & procedure too.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

amaslam said:


> 4 yrs + 4 months = Oct 2011 + 4 months = Feb 1, 2012 is your first date to be eligible to apply for Citizenship. You can however take the Citizenship test any time before that (i.e. 6 months before).



Hi, could you or any of the senior members of this forum, please confirm whether one can take Citizenship test 6months before?

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2013)

I dont see how you can sit the test 6 months before. You must apply for citizenship before you can sit the test and you cant apply until you are eligible and meet the requirements. 

If anyone has a link to show you can I'd be grateful to see it as it would help people if they can.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

_shel said:


> I dont see how you can sit the test 6 months before. You must apply for citizenship before you can sit the test and you cant apply until you are eligible and meet the requirements.
> 
> If anyone has a link to show you can I'd be grateful to see it as it would help people if they can.


Yeah I am not sure how we can sit before 6months, but someone wrote on this forum, thus thought of asking.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi guys

I have lived in Au for more than 5 years and I want to know the application of Citizenship under State Sponsorship PR stream VISA 190. 

The requirements of applying citizenship is 4 years in Au including holding 1 year PR Visa.

VISA 190 is a SS stream PR but visa holder has the obligation that lives in the specific state that sponsor you for at least 2 years. I just wondering if i am eligible to apply citizenship after holding 1 year of that SS PR, or I have to complete the 2 years committment prior applying the cizienship regardless of you have lived in Au for more than 5 years.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Xavier86 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi all,
Can anyone confirm if we need to be employed in the 4years of PR status before applying for Citizenship?
(If a PR holder stays in Australia for 4years but was un-employed & didn't pay any taxes, can he still file application for Australian citizenship?)


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Xavier86 said:


> Hi all,
> Can anyone confirm if we need to be employed in the 4years of PR status before applying for Citizenship?
> (If a PR holder stays in Australia for 4years but was un-employed & didn't pay any taxes, can he still file application for Australian citizenship?)


You do not need to be employed to meet the residency requirement for citizenship.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

Xavier86 said:


> Hi all,
> Can anyone confirm if we need to be employed in the 4years of PR status before applying for Citizenship?
> (If a PR holder stays in Australia for 4years but was un-employed & didn't pay any taxes, can he still file application for Australian citizenship?)


 Didn't pay taxes because you failed to file them or didn't pay because you filed and non were due because of your lack of income? 

Citizenship applications still have to meet the character requirement.


----------



## Xavier86 (Jul 29, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> You do not need to be employed to meet the residency requirement for citizenship.


So, it means a PR holder just has to live over there; either employed OR un-employed OR odd job etc (which are low paid & taxes don't apply on them). Right?


----------



## Xavier86 (Jul 29, 2013)

_shel said:


> Didn't pay taxes because you failed to file them or didn't pay because you filed and non were due because of your lack of income?
> 
> Citizenship applications still have to meet the character requirement.


Yes, couldn't pay taxes due to lack of taxable income. 
Either was un-employed OR did the odd job etc (which are low paid & taxes don't apply on them).


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2013)

Xavier86 said:


> So, it means a PR holder just has to live over there; either employed OR un-employed OR odd job etc (which are low paid & taxes don't apply on them). Right?


 Yes so long as you actually filled your taxes and non were due you will be fine because not filing is a criminal offence which would affect an application. 

Otherwise employment has no bearing on the application.


----------



## Xavier86 (Jul 29, 2013)

_shel said:


> Yes so long as you actually filled your taxes and non were due you will be fine because not filing is a criminal offence which would affect an application.
> 
> Otherwise employment has no bearing on the application.


OK. Thanks for info.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

student visa duration is counted 4 yr as living in Aus for 4 yr eligibility to apply citizenship??

after than i came back 2 yr in my home country,, and now going for PR??


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

jayptl said:


> student visa duration is counted 4 yr as living in Aus for 4 yr eligibility to apply citizenship??
> 
> after than i came back 2 yr in my home country,, and now going for PR??


Time spent on a student visa does count towards the 4 year period but you cannot have been absent from Australia for more than 1 year.


----------



## smiles (May 15, 2013)

*AUS Citizenship Eligibility Query*

Guys

A very quick reg the AUS Citizenship which is not so clear on DIAC Website. One of my friends got PR recently ( Jan-2014) however he was in Sydney for almost 3 Yrs. Now he is in INDIA for almost 11 months. If he is not going to come back to sydney in the next 1 month, he would not be eligible for AUS Citizenship or he is breaking the 1 year rule for the eligibility. Now, the question is:
Should he need to just serve the missing 1 year period to gain the eligibility or should he start from scratch and wait for another 4 yrs in Sydney to apply for citizenship? Please clarify. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

smiles said:


> Guys
> 
> A very quick reg the AUS Citizenship which is not so clear on DIAC Website. One of my friends got PR recently ( Jan-2014) however he was in Sydney for almost 3 Yrs. Now he is in INDIA for almost 11 months. If he is not going to come back to sydney in the next 1 month, he would not be eligible for AUS Citizenship or he is breaking the 1 year rule for the eligibility. Now, the question is:
> Should he need to just serve the missing 1 year period to gain the eligibility or should he start from scratch and wait for another 4 yrs in Sydney to apply for citizenship? Please clarify. Thanks in Advance.


If his period of absense exeeds 12 months , then he starts from the scratch.


----------



## smiles (May 15, 2013)

Are you sure Mate ? Could you redirect me to any URL which talks about this ? I need to be sure before i pass this info to my friend who is in India now ?

Kindly confirm..


misguided said:


> If his period of absense exeeds 12 months , then he starts from the scratch.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

smiles said:


> Are you sure Mate ? Could you redirect me to any URL which talks about this ? I need to be sure before i pass this info to my friend who is in India now ? Kindly confirm..


The rule is that you can't have been absent from Australia for more than 1 year out of the previous 4. It's stated on the citizenship.gov.au site. They have a residence calculator that you can also use to figure out when you can apply.

If you are absent for more than one year out of the previous 4 years you cannot apply for citizenship.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

i dont think so starting from.sceatch


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

jayptl said:


> i dont think so starting from.sceatch


Mate you can user the official calculator to confirm your understanding 

Australian Citizenship Wizard


----------



## prathapkb (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi friends , I was on 457 for 2.5 years .. recently i got my PR . willi be eligable for citizenship after 1.5 years.. or should i stay on PR for 4 years.. 
Pls suggest..


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

I think you would be eligible. but just use the Residence calculator on the Aus. Immigration website to check.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

Hi All,
I have a question ..... 
if someone has state sponsored PR visa... and didn't complete his 2 years in the state.... Will there be any problem at the time of Citizenship?
Did anyone hear about this for someone?


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

if u get a release from that state, then there should'nt be any problem


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

citylan said:


> if u get a release from that state, then there should'nt be any problem


How a person will get a release from the state??


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

this question is highly sensitive in nature and cant be answered here. u need to find ways depending on your circumstances to ask or not ask for a release.


----------



## nav.mahajan (May 21, 2012)

citylan said:


> this question is highly sensitive in nature and cant be answered here. u need to find ways depending on your circumstances to ask or not ask for a release.


I have checked with the Immigration and Citizenship....

They told me about the 4 conditions only.... when I asked about completing 2 year in the sponsored state... they didn't say anything about that....


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

prathapkb said:


> Hi friends , I was on 457 for 2.5 years .. recently i got my PR . willi be eligable for citizenship after 1.5 years.. or should i stay on PR for 4 years..
> Pls suggest..


You should be eligible in 1.5 years. I'm assuming you have not left AUstralia for a extended period of time during this period.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

nav.mahajan said:


> I have checked with the Immigration and Citizenship....
> 
> They told me about the 4 conditions only.... when I asked about completing 2 year in the sponsored state... they didn't say anything about that....


With regards to citizenship, it does not really matter if you have a state sponsored PR or a regular PR, I have clarified this a number of times with different immigration officers all with the same answer. At the end of the day, you are a permanent resident and thats all that matters. I for one cant wait to be an Australian citizen. Now that India is allowing visa on arrivals for Aussie citizens, I dont even have to worry about getting OCI. 
As for the release from state sponsorship, you can get it if you are able to prove after a few months that you have not been able to find employment opportunities in the state that sponsored you. To be honest, it does not really make any difference. Once you are a Permanent Resident, it is highly unlikely that your PR will be taken away as long as you dont attempt any super dodgy things whilst living here. State Govt. or even DIAC for that matter cant take away your PR just because in the end you decided against living in the state that sponsored you.


----------



## radubey84 (Feb 18, 2013)

might be a lame question but just wanted to know that can we renew our PR after 5 years?????

what if i don't want to take citizenship of australia 

thanks


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

radubey84 said:


> might be a lame question but just wanted to know that can we renew our PR after 5 years?????
> 
> what if i don't want to take citizenship of australia
> 
> thanks


1) You can stay in Aus legally after 5 years .

2) If you travel out of australia and need to come back(after 5 years) , you need to apply for resident return visa.


----------



## radubey84 (Feb 18, 2013)

misguided said:


> 1) You can stay in Aus legally after 5 years .
> 
> 2) If you travel out of australia and need to come back(after 5 years) , you need to apply for resident return visa.


Thanks for your reply...

I knew about RRV but its bound to happen that immigrants are going to go back to their home country.....

I hope that we had a PR renewal kind of thing 

sad that RRV is the only option or else Citizenship


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi,

Can anybody confirm me that does one year absence (12 months) also counts towards one,s lawfull 4 year stay in au stralia...?

For example
1st June2015 to 1st June 2016 (Outside Australia)
1st June 2016 to 1st June, 2018 *(Within Australia)*
1st June 2018 to 1st June, 2019 (Outside Australia)
1st June, 2019 to 1st June, 2020 *(Within Australia)*

I mean does one year of absence from australia in total of previous 4 year also counts towards 4 year lawfull presence...?

Please clarify...?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Naveed539 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anybody confirm me that does one year absence (12 months) also counts towards one,s lawfull 4 year stay in au stralia...?
> 
> ...


yes, as long as it's no more than 12 months total and no more than 90 days in the fourth year.


----------



## prathapkb (Jun 12, 2013)

anyone know how long is the current waiting time for citizenship test appointment after applicated submission in melbourne.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

radubey84 said:


> Thanks for your reply...
> 
> I knew about RRV but its bound to happen that immigrants are going to go back to their home country.....
> 
> ...


If you've lived in Australia for at least two out of five years then you'll get an RRV no problem.


----------



## prathapkb (Jun 12, 2013)

prathapkb said:


> anyone know how long is the current waiting time for citizenship test appointment after applicated submission in melbourne.


bumping up again ..


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

TheExpatriate said:


> yes, as long as it's no more than 12 months total and no more than 90 days in the fourth year.


Is there some sort of an exception process for this rule, unfortunately i managed to stay away for 18 instead of 12 months


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

josh.machine said:


> Is there some sort of an exception process for this rule, unfortunately i managed to stay away for 18 instead of 12 months


Generally no. There are some allowances for applying for exemptions to the residence requirement but they only apply in very specific instances: for example, time spent overseas with an Australian citizen partner if you obtained your permanent visa through this relationship may count towards meeting the requirement, also people working as a member of a crew of a ship or plane or scientists working overseas for Australian universities or research institutions can apply under a less onerous residence requirement.

If you have been away for more than 12 months in the four year period and are not eligible for a variation to the residence requirement then the clock effectively starts again for you.


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah, i guess it would be that bad. Anyways have reset the clock now, cant do much. Thanks for the response mate.


----------



## hyperthread (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi guys. I know this question is pretty early to ask but I just want to know the answer. I hope you can read it in detail to properly answer my question.

My PR visa was granted September 7, 2012. I activated my visa December 15, 2012, travelled out of Australia December 21 and stayed in the Philippines for 8-10 days and went back to the States from December 31 2012 to May 30, 2014. I stayed in the Philippines for a few days from May 31 to June 7 prior traveling back to Aus for good. For a more clearer picture -

Visa Granted from the States - September 7, 2012
Activated - December 15, 2013
Went back to the Philippines - December 21, 2013 
Went back to the States - December 30, 2013 
Went back to the Philippines - May 30, 2014
Went back to Australia for good - June 8, 2014

In total, I was out of Australia for 1 1/2 years working in the States since my visa was activated. When should I start applying for citizenship? According to the visa citizenship calculator I should start applying by June 15, 2017. That seems to be 2.5 years from June 8, 2014 and I don't want to get further requirements such as police penal clearances etcetera because it's a hassle. 

Should I wait for 4 years or follow the visa citizenship calculator? I will not be traveling outside Australia for the next 4 years.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

June 9th 2018, provided your total absence does not exceed one year from now till then, and 90 days between 8th June 2017 and 8th June 2018.

You will need character clearance from any country where you spent a total of 90 days while holding your PR


----------



## hyperthread (Mar 20, 2012)

TheExpatriate said:


> June 9th 2018, provided your total absence does not exceed one year from now till then, and 90 days between 8th June 2017 and 8th June 2018.
> 
> You will need character clearance from any country where you spent a total of 90 days while holding your PR


Hi, @TheExpatriate. Thanks for the reply. Sorry if I posted the same question from the other thread. I have deleted that now.


Anyway, just to make sure that I understand. Does it mean that they will still ask me for such documentations because I stayed more than 90 days from the day I activated my visa? 

Or, I will *not *have to submit further documentations since I will be staying from June 8, 2014 to June 9th 2018 without going out of Aus?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

hyperthread said:


> Hi, @TheExpatriate. Thanks for the reply. Sorry if I posted the same question from the other thread. I have deleted that now.
> 
> 
> Anyway, just to make sure that I understand. Does it mean that they will still ask me for such documentations because I stayed more than 90 days from the day I activated my visa?
> ...


Irrelevant of the fact of how you will spend your time from now till citizenship application, the rule is simple, from the day you *got *your visa, not activated your visa, till the day you apply for citizenship. So practically, any country where you spent 90 days (total, not necessarily in one visit) since 7 Sep 2012, you will have to provide a PCC from.


----------



## hyperthread (Mar 20, 2012)

TheExpatriate said:


> Irrelevant of the fact of how you will spend your time from now till citizenship application, the rule is simple, from the day you *got *your visa, not activated your visa, till the day you apply for citizenship. So practically, any country where you spent 90 days (total, not necessarily in one visit) since 7 Sep 2012, you will have to provide a PCC from.


Got it. Thanks. That's a hassle!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

hyperthread said:


> Got it. Thanks. That's a hassle!


you do not expect a country to make you one of theirs and give you their citizenship and passport without at least making sure you do not have a criminal history


----------



## hyperthread (Mar 20, 2012)

TheExpatriate said:


> Irrelevant of the fact of how you will spend your time from now till citizenship application, the rule is simple, from the day you *got *your visa, not activated your visa, till the day you apply for citizenship. So practically, any country where you spent 90 days (total, not necessarily in one visit) since 7 Sep 2012, you will have to provide a PCC from.





TheExpatriate said:


> you do not expect a country to make you one of theirs and give you their citizenship and passport without at least making sure you do not have a criminal history


That's true. It's just a pain to get in contact in the US again to ask for PCCs as I don't have any relatives there. 

But I am happy because I don't have to get clearances again from my home country (Philippines) because it is more difficult to get clearance there. I didn't spend more than 90 days in the Philippines.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

there is a clause in PCCs for citizenships that says "and if the department asks you for it" ...... there is a chance they will ask for your home country PCC regardless of the 90 days stay.

Many friends of mine were asked for Egyptian PCC when they applied for citizenship although they did not even stay one day in Egypt while having the PR


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> there is a clause in PCCs for citizenships that says "and if the department asks you for it" ...... there is a chance they will ask for your home country PCC regardless of the 90 days stay.
> 
> Many friends of mine were asked for Egyptian PCC when they applied for citizenship although they did not even stay one day in Egypt while having the PR



Hi Expatriate,

I want to jump in to this discussion also , my query is that when we permanently leave UAE for Australia can we take our PCC of that time mean a new one with us and would it be used at the time of citizenship or we need to acquire a fresh PCC at the time of applying for AUS citizenship..


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

PCC has a validity of maximum 1 year and for some countries 6 months. So it should be valid at the time of applying.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

msaeed said:


> Hi Expatriate, I want to jump in to this discussion also , my query is that when we permanently leave UAE for Australia can we take our PCC of that time mean a new one with us and would it be used at the time of citizenship or we need to acquire a fresh PCC at the time of applying for AUS citizenship..


 you will need a fresh one, however i have seen some cases where an old PCC was accepted provided that you didn't travel back to that country after that


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

TheExpatriate said:


> you will need a fresh one, however i have seen some cases where an old PCC was accepted provided that you didn't travel back to that country after that


Hmm...interesting. One person I know was asked to re submit a new PCC when he tried with the old one obtained during the grant. He travelled back to the country, but less that 90 days..May be it depends on the country or officer..

Good to know that there is a possibility...


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

louisam said:


> Hmm...interesting. One person I know was asked to re submit a new PCC when he tried with the old one obtained during the grant. He travelled back to the country, but less that 90 days..May be it depends on the country or officer.. Good to know that there is a possibility...


 yes I believe it's case by case


----------



## tushar3484 (Mar 4, 2014)

*help!*

hi guys

just want to know regarding citizenship, i was sent to INdia from an australian company for around 1.5 years to work on a project. I have the proof and necessary payslips..

Can I still apply under special condition that a company has sent me ,so that the time should be counted as time in australia ?

any advice ?


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

tushar3484 said:


> hi guys
> 
> just want to know regarding citizenship, i was sent to INdia from an australian company for around 1.5 years to work on a project. I have the proof and necessary payslips..
> 
> ...


Though I am no expert, the answer is most likely a NO.
PR visas are issued for skilled migrants to come, work & stay in Aus, if you move to any other country as part of an assignment you're still breaking the clause for continuous residency.
Other please confirm


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

tushar3484 said:


> hi guys
> 
> just want to know regarding citizenship, i was sent to INdia from an australian company for around 1.5 years to work on a project. I have the proof and necessary payslips..
> 
> ...


depending

If the Australian company is in the ASX top companies, or if you're in very specific list of professions ..... what's your job?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

You are considering to apply as ' variation to the residence requirement', but I reckon if your occupation is not listed then you may not meet the requirement:

'The following is list of relevant occupations for this special residence requirement:
a member of the crew of a ship or aircraft
a worker on a resources installation or a sea installation
a Chief Executive Officer or Executive Manager of an S&P/ASX All Australian 200 listed company
a Scientist employed by:
an Australian university who has attained a PhD in their field of speciality and is undertaking research and development of benefit to Australia or
Commonwealth Scientific and Industrial Research Organisation (CSIRO) or
a medical research institute which is a member of the Association of Australian Medical Research Institutes (AAMRI)
a medical specialist, internationally renowned in their field, who is a fellow of an organisation listed in Schedule 4- Part 1 of the Health Insurance Regulations 1975 (Cth) and holds a relevant qualification in relation to the organisation
a person who is a writer or is engaged in the visual or performing arts and who is the holder of, or has held, a Distinguished Talent Visa'

Hmmm on the other hand, you can try your luck by providing all evidence from your employer & see how it go:

'Under some circumstances you may be eligible to apply for a variation to the residence requirement or be eligible under the special residence requirement.

You will need to provide relevant supporting documents related to your claims at the time you lodge your application.If you have been engaged in particular kinds of work and can provide evidence from an employer that shows you have worked in that occupation for at least a total of 2 out of the past 4 years and you were required to travel outside Australia for that work, the following special residence requirement may apply to you'

Check this link for more info:

Australian Citizenship – Variation to the residence requirement

Good luck!

Girl Aussie



tushar3484 said:


> hi guys
> 
> just want to know regarding citizenship, i was sent to INdia from an australian company for around 1.5 years to work on a project. I have the proof and necessary payslips..
> 
> ...


----------



## tushar3484 (Mar 4, 2014)

girlaussie said:


> You are considering to apply as ' variation to the residence requirement', but I reckon if your occupation is not listed then you may not meet the requirement:
> 
> 'The following is list of relevant occupations for this special residence requirement:
> a member of the crew of a ship or aircraft
> ...


Thanks heaps for your valuable input Girl Aussie...
i spoke to the citizenship deptt and they suggested that yes u can apply under ministeral discreation 3 which states this :

Discretion 3
A statement and appropriate supporting
documentation to support the claim that you would
suffer significant hardship or disadvantage

I was doing IT server support and training of staff in India , initially it was supposed to be 3 months but it kept on getting extended..so i had to stay for 1.5 years..
i can get the letter from employer stating this , plus some salary slips which shows i was getting paid in dollers and the amount was getting transferred to my indian account after calculating the exchange rate nd stuff...

any thoughts ? 

much appreciated


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

No worries

Basically The Minister has discretionary powers to vary the residence requirement in the special circumstances & in that case applicant has to show strong & continuing ties with Australia while he was Offshore, it could be Partner/Kid with whom applicant was regularly in touch. In other words, along with all these below documents to mentioned, you really have to convince DIBP that you would* suffer significant hardship or disadvantage* if you won't get citizenship.

Girl Aussie 



tushar3484 said:


> Thanks heaps for your valuable input Girl Aussie...
> i spoke to the citizenship deptt and they suggested that yes u can apply under ministeral discreation 3 which states this :
> 
> Discretion 3
> ...


----------



## tushar3484 (Mar 4, 2014)

girlaussie said:


> No worries
> 
> Basically The Minister has discretionary powers to vary the residence requirement in the special circumstances & in that case applicant has to show strong & continuing ties with Australia while he was Offshore, it could be Partner/Kid with whom applicant was regularly in touch. In other words, along with all these below documents to mentioned, you really have to convince DIBP that you would* suffer significant hardship or disadvantage* if you won't get citizenship.
> 
> Girl Aussie



Oh , I did not have any partner/kid here, I can show that i still had my superannuation account, bank account nd stuff, and funds in my bank account...plus I am working for govt now , and to be permanent in this role , i need to be a citizen...
i can say that i wanna study further and getting a HECS-HELP would benifit me...plus my PR is expiring soon so gettin a passport is good..
is this sufficient or do i need to write more ? anything from ur experience aussie girl ?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

I understand these are good evidence for your application, you can certainly apply & see how it goes, I know for sure that if the department is not satisfied with your docs they will definitely contact you few times until they get proper evidence, if not they have the authority to tell you 'apply again after xxx month when you are eligible'

Good luck!!

Girl Aussie 



tushar3484 said:


> Oh , I did not have any partner/kid here, I can show that i still had my superannuation account, bank account nd stuff, and funds in my bank account...plus I am working for govt now , and to be permanent in this role , i need to be a citizen...
> i can say that i wanna study further and getting a HECS-HELP would benifit me...plus my PR is expiring soon so gettin a passport is good..
> is this sufficient or do i need to write more ? anything from ur experience aussie girl ?


----------



## huylaguna (Jan 20, 2015)

amaslam said:


> Quite simple, it's 4 yrs from the time you are resident in Australia as PR and adding time you are outside of Australia (so net 4 yrs). No single absence > 12 months.
> 
> So let's say you get you PR on Oct 1,2007
> Every year from that date you take 1 month to go on Holidays and you leave Australia for each Holiday.
> ...


Thank you for your answer, however, I am still not clear.

I called the Citizenship Information Line on 131 880 yesterday, the officer said I am qualified for Citizenship lodgement on 1 Feb 2016. However, there is information I would like to add:

*Additional information*
PR Grant Date: 1 Feb 2015
Travel overseas: I was away for about 7 months in total in the past 3 years
Lawfully stayed in Australia since December 2008

This means the equation "Citizenship Lodgement = 4 years in Australia + Year Overseas" is not applicable. 

I am planning to travel overseas for 1 month this year. Am I still eligible to apply on 1 Feb 2015?

Can anyone please verify this? Thank you and much appreciated.


----------



## jiser911 (Apr 5, 2012)

From the 19th I'll be able to apply for citizenship. However shortly after that I'll be going overseas for an extensive period of time, probably 3+ months. You also need to notify this in the application:

"In some circumstances your application cannot be approved if you are
outside Australia. It is important that you notify the department of any proposed travel
while your application is being processed."

When I talked to the immigration office they said that the application is set aside till you're back in Australia. I'm happy to have it delayed. However will my travel overseas after I apply count towards the minimum 3 month stay requirement whilst being on PR?


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Can someone comment on the eligibility of an individual with the following circumstances:

1 - The individual and family (partner and children) had been granted with the PR visa. They all validated the visa and then left Australia.

2 - One partner returned to Australia to get a qualification from and Australian university in a regulated profession (because he/ she can't continue without local qualification although he/ she has qualification from home country but that are not recognized due to regulations). Spent four years in Australia. Got the citizenship.

3 - Meanwhile, the other partner and children stayed outside of Australia to continue with the job.

4 - Children kept regular contact with the parent living in Australia and visited Australia for short periods every year.

5 - The other parent (living overseas with children) has extended family (siblings and parents) living permanently (either as citizens or PR visa holders) in Australia. So effectively, spouse, siblings and parents are all living in Australia permanently.

6 - The individual living overseas invested in an Australian business/ or bought some property in Australia (house or land) while on PR visa. However, he/ she has spent extremely insignificant time in Australia.

Is there any chance that the partner and children who lived overseas while on PR are exempted from the general residence requirement?


----------



## mmr (Jun 12, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

Can anyone tell me if I live outside Australia for four years as a Permanent Resident of Australia with Australian Citizen spouse, would I be eligible to apply for Australian Citizenship from overseas? When I read the residence requirement for Citizenship, I saw special resident exemption but I am not clear on that. It would really help if anyone can tell/ verify me if I am eligible to apply: 
1) I first got my PR 4 years ago
2) I have lived in Australia as a PR for just one year
3) Three years after that I resided outside Australia with my Australian Citizen wife and had continuing relation with Australia.
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

mmr said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Can anyone tell me if I live outside Australia for four years as a Permanent Resident of Australia with Australian Citizen spouse, would I be eligible to apply for Australian Citizenship from overseas? When I read the residence requirement for Citizenship, I saw special resident exemption but I am not clear on that. It would really help if anyone can tell/ verify me if I am eligible to apply:
> 1) I first got my PR 4 years ago
> ...


Refer this Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100)


----------



## S000 (Mar 18, 2015)

I want to know weather i am eligible for australian citizenship or not. Here is my situation
I stayed in australia during the period Oct 2008 - March 2011 on student visa and later i applied for temporary resident in the mean time i granted bridging visa A during the period April 2011 - Dec 17 2013 then my visa got refused and left australia.what are the possibilities of getting citizenship if i hold PR and enters australia in july 2015.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

S000 said:


> I want to know weather i am eligible for australian citizenship or not. Here is my situation
> I stayed in australia during the period Oct 2008 - March 2011 on student visa and later i applied for temporary resident in the mean time i granted bridging visa A during the period April 2011 - Dec 17 2013 then my visa got refused and left australia.what are the possibilities of getting citizenship if i hold PR and enters australia in july 2015.


your counter will start from that date .....


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

Clock starts from day of landing and validating your PR. 

It can be a bit tricky and conplex to determine your eligibility as there r many factors involved especially if your residence is not continous. but best way is to use online citizenship calculator. Its v good


----------



## mmr (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi Rameshkd,

Thank you for your reply. But the link you provided has information for how to get a spouse visa. My situation is different, I already have a PR VISA and got married to a Australian Citizen, and I read there is exception. I read it but wasn't clear if I can apply after four years from overseas if my Australian wife is with me.

Thanks


----------



## mmr (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi GirlAussie,

I can see that you have good idea about citizenship. Can you tell me if I live outside Australia for four years as a Permanent Resident of Australia with Australian Citizen spouse, would I be eligible to apply for Australian Citizenship from overseas? When I read the residence requirement for Citizenship, I saw special resident exemption but I am not clear on that. It would really help if anyone can tell/ verify me if I am eligible to apply: 
1) I first got my PR 4 years ago
2) I have lived in Australia as a PR for just one year
3) Three years after that I resided outside Australia with my Australian Citizen wife and had continuing relation with Australia.
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

subscribing to it


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Not much expertise but as per me understanding under Ministerial Discretion:

' The Minister has discretionary powers to vary the residence requirement in the following circumstances, if you will be in Australia at the time your application is decided. If you will be overseas during this period, only discretions 5 and 6 apply. (Which in your case is point 5)

Point 5: If you have spent time outside Australia as a permanent resident with your spouse or partner, or are the surviving spouse or partner of an Australian citizen and have a close and continuing association with Australia, then that period of time may be treated as time spent in Australia' 

Australian Citizenship – Variation to the residence requirement

For Special Residence Requirement: 

'The following is list of relevant occupations for this special residence requirement:

a member of the crew of a ship or aircraft
a worker on a resources installation or a sea installation
a Chief Executive Officer or Executive Manager of an S&P/ASX All Australian 200 listed company
a Scientist employed by:
an Australian university who has attained a PhD in their field of speciality and is undertaking research and development of benefit to Australia or
Commonwealth Scientific and Industrial Research Organisation (CSIRO) or
a medical research institute which is a member of the Association of Australian Medical Research Institutes (AAMRI)
a medical specialist, internationally renowned in their field, who is a fellow of an organisation listed in Schedule 4- Part 1 of the Health Insurance Regulations 1975 (Cth) and holds a relevant qualification in relation to the organisation
a person who is a writer or is engaged in the visual or performing arts and who is the holder of, or has held, a Distinguished Talent Visa'

In both cases, you need to provide plenty documents/evidence to explain why you are not in Australia but have continuing ties with Australia.

I would advice you to give the citizenship department a call & discuss your situation, they are the right people to advice you on this. 

Girl Aussie



mmr said:


> Hi GirlAussie,
> 
> I can see that you have good idea about citizenship. Can you tell me if I live outside Australia for four years as a Permanent Resident of Australia with Australian Citizen spouse, would I be eligible to apply for Australian Citizenship from overseas? When I read the residence requirement for Citizenship, I saw special resident exemption but I am not clear on that. It would really help if anyone can tell/ verify me if I am eligible to apply:
> 1) I first got my PR 4 years ago
> ...


----------



## sunishsamuel (Sep 20, 2014)

FAIS said:


> Can someone comment on the eligibility of an individual with the following circumstances:
> 
> 1 - The individual and family (partner and children) had been granted with the PR visa. They all validated the visa and then left Australia.
> 
> ...


I have the similar question. If point no.6 is true i.e that i have invested in a property or business in Australia, would that make me eligible for a citizenship in spite of not in Australia continuously ? 

Thanks,


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

sunishsamuel said:


> I have the similar question. If point no.6 is true i.e that i have invested in a property or business in Australia, would that make me eligible for a citizenship in spite of not in Australia continuously ?
> 
> Thanks,


No. There is no special consideration for property and business owners. You need to meet the four year residence requirement like everyone else.


----------



## sunishsamuel (Sep 20, 2014)

ozbound12 said:


> No. There is no special consideration for property and business owners. You need to meet the four year residence requirement like everyone else.


Thank you, so given a situation:

1) I enter Australia on September 1, 2015. 
2) Stay for 2 weeks.
3) Get back to my home country and keep visiting AU for atleast 2 or 3 weeks every ten months. 
4) Me or spouse decides to stay in AU continuously after 2 or 3 years from now. So that satisfies the condition of having a family tie/close tie with AU.
5) Apply for citizenship after 4 years.

Any chance of getting the citizenship or would need to renew the current PR with a RRV and then apply again once we are all together in AU ? 

Thanks,


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

I have a query, please advice

My wife is the primary applicant and my doubt regarding the 4 years stay for getting the citizenship is that, do all the applicants have to remain for 4years or if only the primary applicant stays and then when they apply for citizenship, all the other family members get?
My query is similar to PR, as primary applicant gets it, the others also get it in their family. Is Citizenship also under the same criteria?

Also what about Citizenship exam, does all PR members have to take it?

Thanks


----------



## mmr (Jun 12, 2015)

Thank you GirlAussie for your reply.


----------



## cooluno (May 26, 2013)

shorefisher said:


> I have a query, please advice
> 
> My wife is the primary applicant and my doubt regarding the 4 years stay for getting the citizenship is that, do all the applicants have to remain for 4years or if only the primary applicant stays and then when they apply for citizenship, all the other family members get?
> My query is similar to PR, as primary applicant gets it, the others also get it in their family. Is Citizenship also under the same criteria?
> ...


Unlike the PR process, citizenship is a very independent thing. There are no dependents who can be declared in the same application, unless they are children below 16 or 18(I am forgetting which now) years of age. each adult member have to apply separately, fulfill all criteria to be eligible for citizenship. it is a much simpler process as such, but you have to go through it yourself, instead of piggybacking on someone else's time like in PR.

So to answer your 2nd question again, since they will be separate applications, with no reference to each other, each PR applicant has to take the exam. The only ones who do not have to take it, I think, are kids below 16 or 18 years of age.

Of course, there are other ways you can be a citizen without going through the exam as such. I think if you can prove that one of your parents is an Aussie citizen, and the likes.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

shorefisher said:


> I have a query, please advice My wife is the primary applicant and my doubt regarding the 4 years stay for getting the citizenship is that, do all the applicants have to remain for 4years or if only the primary applicant stays and then when they apply for citizenship, all the other family members get? My query is similar to PR, as primary applicant gets it, the others also get it in their family. Is Citizenship also under the same criteria? Also what about Citizenship exam, does all PR members have to take it? Thanks


All adults have to meet the residence requirements.

Every applicant aged 18 to 60 has to take the citizenship test. The questions asked are very basic and you're provided with study materials to prepare. It's a multiple choice test and if you fail you have the opportunity to retake it.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

sunishsamuel said:


> Thank you, so given a situation:
> 
> 1) I enter Australia on September 1, 2015.
> 2) Stay for 2 weeks.
> ...


If you move to Australia in 2019 let's say, assuming you are resident in Australia for four years (and the law hasn't changed by then), you would qualify for citizenship sometime in 2023.

I suggest you use the residence calculator to determine your eligibility based on this or any other scenario. Residence Requirements Calculator


----------



## yslau (Aug 8, 2015)

*YS*

HI all,

A bit confused after reading dibp citizenship ACT 2007 resident requirement.

How many minimum years of stay for citizenship in total?3 or 4?

Thanks


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

yslau said:


> HI all, A bit confused after reading dibp citizenship ACT 2007 resident requirement. How many minimum years of stay for citizenship in total?3 or 4? Thanks


4 continuous legal years of residence with no less than 3 years of physical residence in Australia. In the last year before you apply you cannot be absent for more than 90 days.


----------



## yslau (Aug 8, 2015)

Thanks very much for your reply


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

ozbound12 said:


> 4 continuous legal years of residence with no less than 3 years of physical residence in Australia. In the last year before you apply you cannot be absent for more than 90 days.


is the period spent on 457 or other work visa (prior to getting PR) counted towards the 4 year stay?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

evangelist said:


> is the period spent on 457 or other work visa (prior to getting PR) counted towards the 4 year stay?


Yes but you must spent at least one year as a PR before you apply


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

evangelist said:


> is the period spent on 457 or other work visa (prior to getting PR) counted towards the 4 year stay?


towards max of three years (provided there are no visa gaps), since the fourth year MUST be on a PR.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> towards max of three years (provided there are no visa gaps), since the fourth year MUST be on a PR.


uh..oh.
OK, my case- worked on 457 for 1.5 years between 2011-2012.
Got PR grant in 2015.
Might move to Australia in 2016

As per your comment, the 1.5 yrs on 457 in Australia will not count for citizenship application (eventually) as there was a gap in the residence/visas.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

evangelist said:


> uh..oh. OK, my case- worked on 457 for 1.5 years between 2011-2012. Got PR grant in 2015. Might move to Australia in 2016 As per your comment, the 1.5 yrs on 457 in Australia will not count for citizenship application (eventually) as there was a gap in the residence/visas.


No that period won't count. If you move to Australia in 2016 you will be eligible to apply in 2020 assuming the citizenship rules don't change by then.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

evangelist said:


> uh..oh. OK, my case- worked on 457 for 1.5 years between 2011-2012. Got PR grant in 2015. Might move to Australia in 2016 As per your comment, the 1.5 yrs on 457 in Australia will not count for citizenship application (eventually) as there was a gap in the residence/visas.



As my previous comment stated "provided there Re no visa gaps"

You do have a gap here so your counter has reset


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

ozbound12 said:


> No that period won't count. If you move to Australia in 2016 you will be eligible to apply in 2020 assuming the citizenship rules don't change by then.


ozbound12 and TheExpatriate:

Thanks for you replies.


----------



## jack.whick (Nov 17, 2014)

*Lawful Residence Date and Date I am Eligible to Apply for Citizenship*

Hello,

I got my PR visa in Feb 2015. I visited Australia for the first time in Aug 2015. 
I'm abroad now and plan on returning and actually living in Australia in Jul 2016. I intend at that time to get a job, apply for a drivers license, apply for social security and pay taxes. After I land I don't plan on leaving Australia even for short trips.

Now my question is would my lawful residence date be considered Aug 2015 allowing me to lodge for citizenship in Aug 2019? 

It technically meets the residence requirement as I would have held a PR for 4 years after I made my initial entry and not been outside the country for more than 12 months. But of course that first year (Aug 2015 to Jul 2016) I also would not have paid taxes in Australia (checked with the taxation office and they advised me I only need to file taxes once I actually move to Australia) and not truly been living in the country. 

So when is my lawful residence date and eligible lodgement date in this scenario?
1. Aug 2015 (lodge in Aug 2019)
2. Jul 2016 (lodge in Jul 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

jack.whick said:


> Hello, I got my PR visa in Feb 2015. I visited Australia for the first time in Aug 2015. I'm abroad now and plan on returning and actually living in Australia in Jul 2016. I intend at that time to get a job, apply for a drivers license, apply for social security and pay taxes. After I land I don't plan on leaving Australia even for short trips. Now my question is would my lawful residence date be considered Aug 2015 allowing me to lodge for citizenship in Aug 2019? It technically meets the residence requirement as I would have held a PR for 4 years after I made my initial entry and not been outside the country for more than 12 months. But of course that first year (Aug 2015 to Jul 2016) I also would not have paid taxes in Australia (checked with the taxation office and they advised me I only need to file taxes once I actually move to Australia) and not truly been living in the country. So when is my lawful residence date and eligible lodgement date in this scenario? 1. Aug 2015 (lodge in Aug 2019) 2. Jul 2016 (lodge in Jul 2020) Thank you.



Aug 2019


If you move in - say - July 2017 instead of 2016 then it will become Jul 2016


----------



## jack.whick (Nov 17, 2014)

Great, thank you Expatriate.


----------



## johnny.b (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi Expatriate, I have a query regarding Aus Citizenship-

I would like to know till how many days I can say outside without getting clocked over for 4 years wait time to obtain Citizenship.

My Travel Dates-

Landed in oz on 26/07/2012 to 12/02/2015 - _Student visa (485)_ - *932 days*
International Trip - 13/02/2015 to 29/06/2015 - _457 visa(work visa)_ - *137 days*
Landed in Oz on - 29/06/2015 to 15/09/2015 - PR bridging visa (189) - *78 days*
got _PR_ on - *16/09/2015* 
after PR, stayed in Oz for - *12 days* 
International Trip - 29/09/2015 to (yet to decide) around 29/08/2016- *336 days*

Total days in Australia before PR (including Bridging Visa) - 1010 days 
Total Travel days - 473 days 
Days in Australia after PR - 12 days 

Would you be able to help me out to find the longest time I can take vacation and the earliest I can get Citizenship. Thanks Expatriate.

Regards
Johnny


Can you please calculate the I can stay in other country before I return to australia. Expatriate


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

johnny.b said:


> Hi Expatriate, I have a query regarding Aus Citizenship-
> 
> I would like to know till how many days I can say outside without getting clocked over for 4 years wait time to obtain Citizenship.
> 
> ...


At the time you wish to apply for citizenship, look back over the previous 4 years. You must have held a valid visa for all 4 years including at least the most recent year as a PR, you cannot have been outside more than 12 months in total, and no more than 3 months in the most recent year.


----------



## johnny.b (Jul 3, 2014)

Maggie-May24 said:


> At the time you wish to apply for citizenship, look back over the previous 4 years. You must have held a valid visa for all 4 years including at least the most recent year as a PR, you cannot have been outside more than 12 months in total, and no more than 3 months in the most recent year.


Thanks Maggie, but what happens if I overstay after getting PR morethan 90days? will I just have to count the extra days and add to 3yrs before and wait or I should wait for entire 4 years again?

Last time I contacted IMMI said that I will be eligible for applying citiezenship on 16/09/2016 provided I have had lessthan 90days break after PR status. 

Regards
Johnny


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

If you've been outside Australia more than 90 days in the past year, you'd need to wait until enough time passes for them to be beyond a year ago but making sure you still don't have more than 12 months away in the 4 years.

Depending on how frequently and long you travel it can be a complicated calculation. But the simplest way is to pick a date and then look backwards at the calendar to count up your days overseas.


----------



## islamabad dude (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi Seniors,

need help in understanding the PR requirements. I used to be on a student visa from 1998 July till 2002 when I got my Temporary Residency. I stayed as a Temporary Resident for 2 years and applied for a PR in 2004 June. didn't stayed in Australia after I got my PR and it expired. Now applied for new PR in 2015 and got my PR in August31st. already have done my landing and planning to return by next yr. my question is, would any of my previous time spent as a student or TR be counted towards my current PR? Thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

You would likely need to call DIBP and ask them, but I suspect a decade outside Australia without a visa would mean you start over again. Besides, you would be outside Australia more than 90 days before you return and therefore would need to wait 4 years from your recent visit.


----------



## islamabad dude (Jun 10, 2014)

So in short, only that perood is counted which was continious and straight after that i would have lived there for a year on my PR. But once i have a gap, then the old period is totally wiped and my counter resets.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Pretty much. At the time you apply for citizenship you need to look backwards 4 years. In that 4 year period you must have held a valid visa for 4 years, including at least one year on a PR. In that 4 years you cannot have been outside Australia for more than 12 months, and no more than 3 months of that in the most recent year.


----------



## johnny.b (Jul 3, 2014)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Pretty much. At the time you apply for citizenship you need to look backwards 4 years. In that 4 year period you must have held a valid visa for 4 years, including at least one year on a PR. In that 4 years you cannot have been outside Australia for more than 12 months, and no more than 3 months of that in the most recent year.


What if it crosses 12 months in last 4 years and 3months in 1 yr after getting PR? pls explain. Thanks Maggie

Cheers


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

A hypothetical situation..... You want to apply for citizenship on January 1, 2016 and you first entered Australia December 2011, so you have held a valid residency visa for 4 years (and we will assume at least a year is PR).

If you spent all of 2014 (12 months from January - December) outside Australia, you would be eligible for citizenship since the 12 months outside Australia was more than 1 year ago. However, if you were outside Australia from May 1 2014 to April 30, 2015 (12 months), you would not yet be eligible for citizenship since looking backwards from January 1, 2016, you were outside Australia 4 months (January 1-April 30) in the last 12 months before applying. You'd need to wait until at least February 1 2016 to apply since then you would only have been outside 3 months (Feb 1-April 30) in the 12 months immediately before applying. 

NOTE: I'm not exactly sure how DIBP calculates the residency, so whether they look at actual days (e.g. Feb. has 28 days, Jan. has 31, etc.) or whether they simply look at months (Jan. 17-Feb. 16), etc.

I'm not sure if this is clear. It's hard to explain easily, but once you understand it it becomes quite clear.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Maggie-May24 said:


> NOTE: I'm not exactly sure how DIBP calculates the residency, so whether they look at actual days (e.g. Feb. has 28 days, Jan. has 31, etc.) or whether they simply look at months (Jan. 17-Feb. 16), etc.


Actual days

Anyone interested could try the calculator: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Ente/Retu/residence-calculator 

cheers
kaju


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

kaju said:


> Actual days
> 
> Anyone interested could try the calculator: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Ente/Retu/residence-calculator
> 
> ...


Hello Mate,

What is the difference between Permanent residency date and lawful residency date..


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

msaeed said:


> Hello Mate,
> 
> What is the difference between Permanent residency date and lawful residency date..


Lawful residency starts from the date of arrival on a temporary visa - permanent residency from when you become a permanent resident. Many people arrive on a temporary visa and later get permanent residency, so the dates will differ. 

If you simply had permanent residency only, the lawful residency date is the same as the Permanent residency date - the date you arrived in Australia after being granted that permanent visa.

If you read the calculator instructions thoroughly, it is all explained there.


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

kaju said:


> Lawful residency starts from the date of arrival on a temporary visa - permanent residency from when you become a permanent resident. Many people arrive on a temporary visa and later get permanent residency, so the dates will differ.
> 
> If you simply had permanent residency only, the lawful residency date is the same as the Permanent residency date - the date you arrived in Australia after being granted that permanent visa.
> 
> If you read the calculator instructions thoroughly, it is all explained there.




Thanks for your reply, I think I overlooked it...


----------



## johnny.b (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks Maggie, but what happens if I overstay after getting PR morethan 90days in 1 year and morethan 12 months in 4yrs? 

Regards
Johnny


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Then you need to wait until you meet the residency requirements.


----------



## johnny.b (Jul 3, 2014)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Then you need to wait until you meet the residency requirements.


Okay so that 4yrs right? again from the day I enter in australia. 
Thanks for the info, have had hard getting the right info..would u by any chance know DIBP email contact outside australia.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

johnny.b said:


> Okay so that 4yrs right? again from the day I enter in australia.
> Thanks for the info, have had hard getting the right info..would u by any chance know DIBP email contact outside australia.


You would contact your local embassy - contact details are on the DIBP website.


----------



## rhs123 (Oct 14, 2014)

hi all
I've been in australia since feb 2010 in student visa. got my TR in 2012. stayed until april 2014 and left australia for 8 months overseas. applied for PR offshore and returned to australia as PR holder in november 2014. the question is should i wait 4 years from november 2014 to apply for citizenship or i'm already eligible? 

thanks
GR


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

rhs123 said:


> hi all I've been in australia since feb 2010 in student visa. got my TR in 2012. stayed until april 2014 and left australia for 8 months overseas. applied for PR offshore and returned to australia as PR holder in november 2014. the question is should i wait 4 years from november 2014 to apply for citizenship or i'm already eligible? thanks GR


 those 8 months, did you hold a valid visa?


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

johnny.b said:


> Thanks Maggie, but what happens if I overstay after getting PR morethan 90days in 1 year and morethan 12 months in 4yrs?
> 
> Regards
> Johnny


It doesn't restart the clock though. Read carefully and you will get it. 
Maggie nailed it.
Good luck.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Been in australia for longer than 4 years, just got my PR. What's the next step?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

You need to wait until you've held your PR for at least 12 months, then you can apply for citizenship.


----------



## VinnyVinVin (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi,

Was just wondering if you could leave Australia for no more than 90 days then come back for a short period of time and then leave again for no more than 90 days so long as you dont go over 12 months if you're on a PR and nearly reaching the time to get your Citizenship?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

VinnyVinVin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Was just wondering if you could leave Australia for no more than 90 days then come back for a short period of time and then leave again for no more than 90 days so long as you dont go over 12 months if you're on a PR and nearly reaching the time to get your Citizenship?


No, sorry. 

_You must meet all of the following:

have lived in Australia on a valid Australian visa for *four years* immediately before applying

must have been a permanent resident for the 12 months immediately before making an application and *not have been absent from Australia for more than one year in total*, during the four year period, *including no more than 90 days in the 12 months before applying.*_

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Citi.../migrant-with-permanent-residence/eligibility


----------



## refat1993 (Jun 19, 2016)

so what happens if i exceed the 12 months in 4 years or the 90 days in the last year? does it start from scratch or what?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

refat1993 said:


> so what happens if i exceed the 12 months in 4 years or the 90 days in the last year? does it start from scratch or what?


No, you simply need to find the date in the future where you can look back over the most recent 4 year period and meet the criteria.


----------



## expat56 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I need some advices to get the citizenship and I hope someone can help me.
I will be eligible for the Australian citizenship in October this year (I called the immigration and they confirmed it).
I'm on the 189 PR Visa since March last year.

The problem is that I need to go back to my home country for few months (family issues).
I can't go back before mid October or I will lose eligibility.

So, I was thinking of applying for the citizenship online and then wait to get the actual date for the "Citizenship Test" (Should take 1 to 2 weeks).
According to the timeline, I should get the appointment for the Test around mi December.
1) Can I go back to my home country between mi-October and December or I need to be in Australia?
2) If I'm still in my home country in December, can I move the "Citizenship Test" to January next year? How long can you move the "Citizenship Test"?

After passing the test, do you have to be in Australia and wait to get the Approval Letter or you can be overseas?

Also, for the ceremony, can you be overseas to lodge the ceremony and come to Australia for the ceremony or you need to be in Australia during this time.

Thank you


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> No, you simply need to find the date in the future where you can look back over the most recent 4 year period and meet the criteria.


Could you please elaborate a bit ?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

verynewuser said:


> Could you please elaborate a bit ?


Wait till the next date where you'd meet both criteria (i.e. on that day you have spent 3 years in Australia in the 4 years immediately before, and on that day you haven't spent more than 90 days outside Australia in the year immediately before)


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

TheExpatriate said:


> Wait till the next date where you'd meet both criteria (i.e. on that day you have spent 3 years in Australia in the 4 years immediately before, and on that day you haven't spent more than 90 days outside Australia in the year immediately before)


Thanks.


----------



## Ritu254 (Dec 20, 2016)

Hello Friends, 
I applied my Citizenship online in 2016 Dec 25. I have uploaded all the documents asked in the online application. How long they take to give the response and appoint the test date?
Do I have to upload any police clearance from any countries?

Regards
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Ritu254 said:


> Hello Friends,
> I applied my Citizenship online in 2016 Dec 25. I have uploaded all the documents asked in the online application. How long they take to give the response and appoint the test date?
> Do I have to upload any police clearance from any countries?
> 
> ...


The timing will depend on where you've applied from as some offices are moving more quickly than others, and the holidays would also slow things down as they were shut several days and many people may be taking leave.

Whether you need police clearances will depend - this information is available on the DIBP website: Migrant with permanent residence - documents


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Ritu254 said:


> Hello Friends,
> I applied my Citizenship online in 2016 Dec 25. I have uploaded all the documents asked in the online application. How long they take to give the response and appoint the test date?
> Do I have to upload any police clearance from any countries?
> 
> ...


It depends on where you live and how busy your office is. Also the holidays will affect processing times since people are often on leave at this time of year. Some people hear back in a few days with the test email, others don't hear back for a few weeks even. Be patient - there are a few steps where you spend an awful lot of time waiting to hear back from them.

You will need a police clearance from any country where, since you have become a permanent resident, you have lived or travelled since the age of 18 where the total time spent in that country totals 12 months or more OR the time spent in that country was more than 90 days. The department can also request police clearances at their discretion. An Australian (AFP) police clearance is also required but the department takes care of this for you.


----------



## Ritu254 (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi Friends, 
I have got the email from the Immigration office. They are requesting some of the photo IDs which I had already submitted. I am going to scan and upload them again. But besides this they have attached 1399 ( Declaration of Service) form in the email but they have not mentioned anything about this form whether I should fill and send them or not. Should I fill this form and send them?
I cannot find Evidence type that matches with this form. Could you please tell me what evidence type this form falls on ?

Thank you friends.
Regards


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Ritu254 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have got the email from the Immigration office. They are requesting some of the photo IDs which I had already submitted. I am going to scan and upload them again. But besides this they have attached 1399 ( Declaration of Service) form in the email but they have not mentioned anything about this form whether I should fill and send them or not. Should I fill this form and send them?
> I cannot find Evidence type that matches with this form. Could you please tell me what evidence type this form falls on ?
> 
> ...


Military Discharge (or Military Service), Evidence of

On a side note this form is very intrusive, I can't believe that in 2017 the government asks for religion, sect, ethnic group !!


----------



## Sgamba (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I have a couple of queries in regards of the form to fill up for applying for the Australian citizenship, and I hope you can help me solve these.

1. In filling up the online form at the question regarding the occupation do I have to select the ANZSCO code related to my current occupation or the one with what I got my pr visa?

In my case, I'm currently working as auditor, but I got my pr as finance manager.

2. If it is related to the current occupation, shall I go for accountant general as I noticed that auditor is not between the occupation you can select in that list?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Sgamba said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have a couple of queries in regards of the form to fill up for applying for the Australian citizenship, and I hope you can help me solve these.
> 
> ...


I don't recall if there was any question about occupation, but even if you were working as a chicken farmer that would be fine. There is no correlation between being eligible for citizenship and the occupation you got your visa under.


----------



## Sgamba (Aug 10, 2015)

Thank you Maggie-May


----------



## Ritu254 (Dec 20, 2016)

TheExpatriate said:


> Military Discharge (or Military Service), Evidence of
> 
> On a side note this form is very intrusive, I can't believe that in 2017 the government asks for religion, sect, ethnic group !!


Hi TheExpatriate,
I attached that form in Military Discharge section yesterday. I used the link " Attach More Documents". 
Do I have to do anything to notify my case office about the documents that I uploaded or will they know it themselves.?
Thank YOu
Regards


----------



## Equanimous02 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi all,

1. One of the identity documents to be attached with the application is 

Evidence of your current residential address - A utilities notice such as electricity, gas or water bill, or 

Rental contracts or rates notice.

I am currently housesharing with my mates. The rental agreement and all the utility bills are in my friend's 

name. I am not sure which is the other document can be submitted which is acceptable. Your guidance on this 

will be appreciated.

2. For example, 4 years of being in Australia on PR visa completes on 25th June 2017. On 26th June 2017, if 

my citizenship application has not commenced and my PR visa is not valid - what document is required to stay 

legally in Aus.

Thank you for your time.

Look forward to your advise / guidance.

Cheers,
James


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Equanimous02 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 1. One of the identity documents to be attached with the application is
> 
> ...


You just need proof of your residential address. Like a bank statement, credit card statement, mobile phone bill, anything that has your address.



> 2. For example, 4 years of being in Australia on PR visa completes on 25th June 2017. On 26th June 2017, if
> 
> my citizenship application has not commenced and my PR visa is not valid - what document is required to stay
> 
> ...


Your permanent resident status doesn't expire so you are legally allowed to reside in Australia even after the visa expires. The visa is what allows you to enter the country as a permanent resident. If you wish to travel outside of Australia and return as a permanent resident after the initial visa expires, you need to apply for a Resident Return Visa. Info here: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/155-


----------



## ashraimi (Aug 28, 2017)

Asumming the current laws don't change (4 years + 1 year PR + 12 months out + 90 days out in the last year):

I will be eligible to apply in 7 September 2018.
BUT I'll HAVE to start a job in US from 20 June 2018 (so leaving on 20 June and won't coming back for few years unless for citizenship tests/ceremonies, total days out from 20 June to 7 September becomes about 80 days).

Do you think it is possible that I leave AU at 20 June 2018 and apply Online from US for citizenship on 7 September?

I know it is tricky but 20 June is the last date I can stay in Australia.


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

ashraimi said:


> Asumming the current laws don't change (4 years + 1 year PR + 12 months out + 90 days out in the last year)


Are you sure about this formula?


----------



## ashraimi (Aug 28, 2017)

verynewuser said:


> Are you sure about this formula?


This is what I meant by that:

12 months as a permanent resident
absences from Australia of no more than 12 months, including no more than three months in the 12 months before applying.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

ashraimi said:


> Asumming the current laws don't change (4 years + 1 year PR + 12 months out + 90 days out in the last year):
> 
> I will be eligible to apply in 7 September 2018.
> BUT I'll HAVE to start a job in US from 20 June 2018 (so leaving on 20 June and won't coming back for few years unless for citizenship tests/ceremonies, total days out from 20 June to 7 September becomes about 80 days).
> ...


One of the requirements for eligibility to apply is that you "intend to reside or maintain a close and continuing association with Australia". I don't see how you would be able to meet that requirement if you plan to live overseas indefinitely.

Eligibility requirements: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Citi.../migrant-with-permanent-residence/eligibility


----------



## ashraimi (Aug 28, 2017)

ozbound12 said:


> One of the requirements for eligibility to apply is that you "intend to reside or maintain a close and continuing association with Australia". I don't see how you would be able to meet that requirement if you plan to live overseas indefinitely.
> 
> 
> Well, It is a research position in a well known university where I'll be able to become a scholar and I really intent to come back after the position ends.


----------



## Helloss (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi,

I am planning to apply for citizenship. Should I get police certificate from both Australia and India(present passport) before lodging application online?


----------



## juzt4you (Oct 19, 2017)

Hi 
Just a quick question regarding Citizenship
I will be due for citizenship next year in 15 May 2018. But i am going overseas for 93 days Nov 17-Feb 18.
Will i be eligible to apply after 15th May. As my stay is more than 90 days. Do i need to make up Only for extra 3 days i have spent overseas ? That is i can apply citizenship after 18th May( 3 days later of due date)? Or i have to start my 1 year again after i Return back in Feb 2018?
Thanks


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

ashraimi said:


> Well, It is a research position in a well known university where I'll be able to become a scholar and I really intent to come back after the position ends.


or may be you change your mind about returnin to Australia and make USA your permanent home. I have seen cases when a person gets Green card then don't bother about your Aussy status anymore.


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

Helloss said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply for citizenship. Should I get police certificate from both Australia and India(present passport) before lodging application online?


No man! It is illogical that if you have been staying in Australia for last 4 years, why should you get a Police certificate from India!


----------



## AmitavaDeb (May 17, 2017)

*OZ citizenship*



ar.malik said:


> Can any body specifically elaborate the citizenship requirement in Australia for the people who obtain their PR on or after 1st July, 2007?
> 
> Did they mean to live physically in Australia for FOUR years before applying for citizenship?


First thing, you must have lived in Australia for 4 years before you even become eligible to apply for citizenship. ( In these 4 years, you should not be away from AU for more than 1 year to gain eligibility to apply for citizenship)

Secondly, you must be staying here in Australia as a permanent resident for 12 months immediately before applying for AU citizenship. ( In this 12 months stay as a PR you should not be away from AU for more than 90 days)

This is the general residence rule for becoming eligible for citizenship.

If you hold a PR visa before landing in OZ, your 12 months calculation starts from the day you entered OZ.

If you get a PR visa approved after staying in OZ for some time, then your 12 months PR period starts from the date of issue of your PR visa.

All in all, you have to be living in Australia for a minimum of 5 years ( 4 years on any OZ visa + 1 year as a PR) 

There is a citizenship test to clear and a citizenship ceremony to attend , to be formally announced as an Australian Citizen.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

AmitavaDeb said:


> First thing, you must have lived in Australia for 4 years before you even become eligible to apply for citizenship. ( In these 4 years, you should not be away from AU for more than 1 year to gain eligibility to apply for citizenship)
> 
> Secondly, you must be staying here in Australia as a permanent resident for 12 months immediately before applying for AU citizenship. ( In this 12 months stay as a PR you should not be away from AU for more than 90 days)
> 
> ...


Sorry but this is incorrect. You need to have been resident for 4 years in Australia on ANY visa and, of the 4 years of residence, you need to have been a permanent resident for at least one year. So it is actually 4 years total NOT 5 years.


----------



## Helloss (Jan 30, 2013)

verynewuser said:


> No man! It is illogical that if you have been staying in Australia for last 4 years, why should you get a Police certificate from India!


I was granted PR on 25th March 2013. But I entered Australia on 6th July 2013 from India.
When I read the conditions for PCC, they say countries after visa is granted.

So doesn't it mean I need PCC from India? Please help.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Helloss said:


> I was granted PR on 25th March 2013. But I entered Australia on 6th July 2013 from India.
> When I read the conditions for PCC, they say countries after visa is granted.
> 
> So doesn't it mean I need PCC from India? Please help.


As you were in India for 90 days after the grant of your visa, you will likely require a police certificate from India. 



> You need to provide a penal clearance certificate if, in the time since you were granted a permanent Australian visa:
> you lived or travelled outside Australia since the age of 18 years
> the total time spent overseas adds up to 12 months or more.
> Provide a penal clearance certificate from every country in which you spent more than 90 days.
> We might also ask you to provide a penal clearance certificate in other circumstances.


Migrant with permanent residence - documents


----------



## Ebenezer (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi all,
I have concerns about the moment, when I will be eligible to apply for citizenship. My visa history is following:
June 2014 – November 2015 recognised graduate visa
Then I was away and did not have any visa for 2 months December 2015 – January 2016
February 2016 – November 2017 student visa, overseas holidays June – mid July 2017
November 2017 – February 2018 bridging visa A
February 2018 – April 2018 Student visa
April 2018 – bridging visa A to visa 190
I will apply for a bridging visa B in the meantime, I am planning to be away May – August 2018.

I am wondering if the whole time from the first arrival is eligible to the 4 year period? Or maybe eligible time starts from the student visa, which started on February 2016? Also, do all my bridging visas account for the required time?

I will appreciate your help. Thanks!


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

That is a very interesting point you raise there. I'm kind of pissed reading it actually. We were granted our PR on 25th Feb, 2014 and arrived in Sydney on Jun 27, 2014 so we have spent more than 90 days outside Australia since being granted our PR. We will become eligible to apply for citizenship on Jun 27/28, 2018. We will have just a 2-3 day window to get our application in before the proposed changes by the current mob go into effect (if they are approved by the Senate). I'd obviously like to avoid all that hassle as I think it's ridiculous that they want to test our English ability once again among all the other requirements.

For the PCC for India, do you think I need to get that in before filing our application (hopefully before Jul 1st) or can that be done even after we've submitted our application?



ozbound12 said:


> As you were in India for 90 days after the grant of your visa, you will likely require a police certificate from India.
> 
> 
> 
> Migrant with permanent residence - documents


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Ebenezer said:


> Hi all,
> I have concerns about the moment, when I will be eligible to apply for citizenship. My visa history is following:
> June 2014 – November 2015 recognised graduate visa
> Then I was away and did not have any visa for 2 months December 2015 – January 2016
> ...


As you did not hold a visa between December 2015 and January 2016, you were technically not resident in Australia on any visa.

To satisfy the residence requirements you must have been living in Australia *on a valid visa* for four years immediately before applying for citizenship.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

rahulreshu said:


> That is a very interesting point you raise there. I'm kind of pissed reading it actually. We were granted our PR on 25th Feb, 2014 and arrived in Sydney on Jun 27, 2014 so we have spent more than 90 days outside Australia since being granted our PR. We will become eligible to apply for citizenship on Jun 27/28, 2018. We will have just a 2-3 day window to get our application in before the proposed changes by the current mob go into effect (if they are approved by the Senate). I'd obviously like to avoid all that hassle as I think it's ridiculous that they want to test our English ability once again among all the other requirements.
> 
> For the PCC for India, do you think I need to get that in before filing our application (hopefully before Jul 1st) or can that be done even after we've submitted our application?


If you submit the police certificate with the application it will expedite the process of getting an appointment. You can't proceed to that stage until you have all the required documents in your application.


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> If you submit the police certificate with the application it will expedite the process of getting an appointment. You can't proceed to that stage until you have all the required documents in your application.


Thanks for responding!

My main concern as of now is avoiding coming under the new legislation (if it is approved). So, if I don't have my PCC ready when I file my application, would that mean I would come under the new legislation? I don't mind delaying the appointment a little if it means I can still qualify under the current legislation.

Also, how long before filing can you apply for the PCC? I'm guessing a PCC within a year of the filing date would suffice?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

rahulreshu said:


> Thanks for responding!
> 
> My main concern as of now is avoiding coming under the new legislation (if it is approved). So, if I don't have my PCC ready when I file my application, would that mean I would come under the new legislation? I don't mind delaying the appointment a little if it means I can still qualify under the current legislation.
> 
> Also, how long before filing can you apply for the PCC? I'm guessing a PCC within a year of the filing date would suffice?


No, you would still be working under the current requirements assuming you actually lodge the application before the date. (Assuming the legislation is passed which is a bit tenuous at the moment)

A police clearance is valid for 12 months.


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> No, you would still be working under the current requirements assuming you actually lodge the application before the date. (Assuming the legislation is passed which is a bit tenuous at the moment)
> 
> A police clearance is valid for 12 months.


Hey, just 1 more little query for you. My daughter was born at the start of this year. Since we were PRs at the time, she is automatically a citizen. So should we be including her also in our application or is that not needed?


----------



## southpac (Apr 8, 2018)

Very helpful thread, thank you everyone for your responses that will help my own PR planning.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

rahulreshu said:


> Hey, just 1 more little query for you. My daughter was born at the start of this year. Since we were PRs at the time, she is automatically a citizen. So should we be including her also in our application or is that not needed?


If she is already a citizen, she should not be included in your application.


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> If she is already a citizen, she should not be included in your application.


So does she not need her own citizenship certificate or is that optional? Like for getting a passport, etc?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

rahulreshu said:


> So does she not need her own citizenship certificate or is that optional? Like for getting a passport, etc?


You'll need to apply for evidence of Australian citizenship for the child. More here: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav/Citi/Curr/evidence-of-australian-citizenship


----------



## Kazana (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi,

I have some questions:
1) Can I apply Citizenship if I am on RRV Visa? Assuming I completed 3 years on PR Visa (2 years offshore) and another 2 years on RRV.

2) Can I apply Citizenship for my kid first (e.g: 10 yo below-after 4 years on PR visa) and my Citizenship Application in later years from my kid? 

Thanks for your time


----------



## Tammielee (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi there, here on RRV, 14 months awaiting citizenship, May 2017 completed test. I do not meet residence requirements as Was in Cabada with my Australian husband, dealing with family health issues, but still "in process"... Not sure what else I can due to help process? Any thoughts?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

In india, for changing name after marriage, a name change certificate is prepared by the Notary

However, the original name change certificate is deposited in the marriage department, to facilitate them to issue the marriage certificate in the married name

I now only have the xerox of the same duly attested by the notary as a true copy 

Is this sufficient, or should I get one more name change certificate made for showing the original when I will apply for my citizenship 

Cheers


----------



## nithiau (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi All, Is it mandatory to provide birth certificate when going to Citizenship exam? I do not have now and its difficult to get one from my country as i have to be there.
kindly provide your inputs on this.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Am I eligible?

Arrived : Aug 2008 to Oct 2012
Depart: Nov 2012 to Dec 2014
Back on Dec 2014
Got PR: May 2017

Which is Exact lawful date 2008 or Dec 2014??
My previous stay is counted or not?

thnx


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

jayptl said:


> Am I eligible?
> 
> Arrived : Aug 2008 to Oct 2012
> Depart: Nov 2012 to Dec 2014
> ...


I give you the formula. You do the math. 

(4 years + 1 year PR + 12 months out + 90 days out in the last year)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jayptl said:


> Am I eligible?
> 
> Arrived : Aug 2008 to Oct 2012
> Depart: Nov 2012 to Dec 2014
> ...


As you were out of the country for more then a year after 2012, all advantage of pre dec 2014 is lost
So you start recalculating from dec 2014 as first date and so the earliest you can be eligible is dec 2018, under present rules
If they make 4 years under PR compulsory , as they are planning to do , then may 2021

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ozbound12 said:


> You'll need to apply for evidence of Australian citizenship for the child. More here: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav/Citi/Curr/evidence-of-australian-citizenship


its quite a process i have to say  

there are threads on this forum with detailed step-by-step instructions... on how to apply.


----------



## taniska (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi 

I was living in AUS for 4 years as PR, but my wife and kid completed only 3 years. So if I apply for citizenship now then can I include my Kid(9 year old) in the application or should I wait 1 more year to apply. 

Thanks


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Hey guys. 
Senior expats, please confirm on e3 visa for US. Is it mandatory to be au citizen for it or does PR also works it out. Please suggest only if dead sure.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

himsrj said:


> Hey guys.
> Senior expats, please confirm on e3 visa for US. Is it mandatory to be au citizen for it or does PR also works it out. Please suggest only if dead sure.


Yes you have to be AUS citizen. 100% sure. Your spouse and children need not be Australian citizens.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> Yes you have to be AUS citizen. 100% sure. Your spouse and children need not be Australian citizens.


Double whammy and thanks again.


----------



## taniska (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi Guys, 

I have a query regarding the eligibility to apply for citizenship for my kid i.e. I am living in AUS for 4 years in PR(189) visa, but my wife and kid are living here for past 3 years only(they also in PR visa). So if I apply for citizenship for me now then can I include my Kid(9 year old) in the application or should I wait 1 more year to apply for my kid.

Many Thanks


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

taniska said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a query regarding the eligibility to apply for citizenship for my kid i.e. I am living in AUS for 4 years in PR(189) visa, but my wife and kid are living here for past 3 years only(they also in PR visa). So if I apply for citizenship for me now then can I include my Kid(9 year old) in the application or should I wait 1 more year to apply for my kid.
> 
> Many Thanks


See the *Children* section on this page:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav.../migrant-with-permanent-residence/eligibility

On today's date - 16 August 2018 - it reads like this:

_You can include children under 16 years of age in your citizenship application if they are permanent residents.
Children under 16 years of age do not need to meet the residence requirements but must be permanent residents._


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

himsrj said:


> Hey guys.
> Senior expats, please confirm on e3 visa for US. Is it mandatory to be au citizen for it or does PR also works it out. Please suggest only if dead sure.


You have to be a Citizen

Sure because my company is willing to get my citizenship processed at their expense so that I can get the E3 visa

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Backlog getting bad to worse 
From 190k to 241k in 4 months

Fairfax Media on Thursday revealed the citizenship backlog had blown out by 300 per cent, but a new leaked presentation from the Department of Home Affairs shows the problem could be much worse.

There are now 241,606 people waiting to be approved for citizenship as of the end of June, up from 188,848 in February. This latest peak represents a a 425 per cent increase on the 45,985 waiting when Mr Turnbull came to power in 2015.

Security screenings on would-be citizens have been ramped up inside the Department of Home Affairs. The government blames the delays on Labor for admitting up to 50,000 refugees, some of whom arrived without documentation

No cheers


----------



## Ind79 (Aug 24, 2015)

Greetings All,

I am in a situation and any advise would be helpful. 

I have citizenship test month, however I have lost the original "Form 1195 - Identity Declaration" which I had attached in my online application. Will it create any issue when I go for the test?

Thanks for your assistance in advance.


----------



## taniska (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks very much for your response..

I have submitted the citizenship application and based on the current trends I think I can expect test invite around July 2019. Am I right? 

Thanks.


----------



## taniska (Jan 24, 2014)

verynewuser said:


> See the *Children* section on this page:
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav.../migrant-with-permanent-residence/eligibility
> 
> On today's date - 16 August 2018 - it reads like this:
> ...


Thanks very much for your response..

I have submitted the citizenship application and based on the current trends I think I can expect test invite around July 2019. Am I right? 

Thanks.


----------

